# How do you make YOUR tuna salad?



## MsAnya (Oct 1, 2007)

I made tuna salad for dinner and got to wondering how others make theirs.  Something so simple can have a lot of varieties in how it's made.  Example being I have a friend that always puts chopped apple in hers.

Mine is tuna (always water packed), boiled eggs, dill relish (must be dill or DH gets grouchy), onions, and mayonnaise (not salad dressing).

What about y'all?


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 1, 2007)

Tuner, onions, mayo, celery, S & P


----------



## tdejarnette (Oct 1, 2007)

mine is tuna, well drained & whatever is cheapest   a couple hard boiled eggs chopped, a couple mini gherkins chopped and some Miracle Whip.  Plus, it has to be served on very soft Butternut bread.  Tuna salad is one of the first things I learned to make for dinner as a child.   Back then, a small can fed all 4 or 5 of us, now it only feeds 3!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2007)

Mine is tuna (I read that oil packed is healthier--I get either, but if I get oil packed I try to get olive oil packed), Miracle Whip, onion, dill pickle, celery seed.  I like it on either Nature's Own honey wheatberry bread or really soft cheap white bread.

When I order a tuna salad sandwich at Subway I have it on honey oat bread, with lettuce, spinach, onion, black olive, dill pickles, black pepper, and a little oil and vinegar.

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Oct 1, 2007)

MsAnya, I've been making a main dish tuna salad for nearly 40 years and our daughter  finally asked me for the recipe a couple  of years ago.   Recipe?  There's a recipe?   I was put on the spot and had to  pay attention to how I made my tuna salad.  I'll post the recipe tomorrow because I'm not (geographically) where the recipe is, but I will tell you that the recipe includes shallots, elbow macaroni, hard-boiled eggs and many other ingredients.  Everyone in the  family loves it.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 1, 2007)

I put capers in mine with hard cooked eggs a little dill relish and Mayo and dry mustard.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 1, 2007)

Oil packed tuna, Hellman's Mayo, sweet pickle relish, diced onion (red/yellow/or white), diced apple, chopped pecans, diced hard-boiled eggs, ground black pepper, shaved iceburg lettuce.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm extremely basic:

tuna
mayo
bit of onion
celery
salt and pepper

I think that's about it.  I don't make it very often as I had too many cats growing up to really enjoy it 

If I want it to be "something" I will add some grapes or apples, some walnuts, and serve it in a cantelope half.  That certainly makes it a bit more palatable anyway.


----------



## Dina (Oct 2, 2007)

mayo
hard boiled eggs
celery
dill relish
on a whole wheat bread topped with lettuce and sliced tomatoes


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 2, 2007)

Tuna
Diced Cucumber
Cayenne
Cilantro
Madras Curry
lime juice
Mayo(or a little plain yogurt)

just something different from the plain ol' tuna salad.


----------



## MsAnya (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!  Thanks for all the great responses! It fascinates me that there are so many variations for something classic like tuna salad!



kitchenelf said:


> I think that's about it. I don't make it very often as I had too many cats growing up to really enjoy it


 
*LOL* Funny you should say that, my kitty tried to steal half of my tuna sandwich last night.  Fortunately I got it before she did.



Katie E said:


> I'll post the recipe tomorrow because I'm not (geographically) where the recipe is, but I will tell you that the recipe includes shallots, elbow macaroni, hard-boiled eggs and many other ingredients. Everyone in the family loves it.


 
I'd love to see your recipe when you do get a chance to post it!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2007)

Tuna salad for me is only for sandwiches.  I use Hellman's mayo, scallions, salt and pepper.  Sometimes I add manzanilla or kalamata olives.  It then goes onto toasted bread and is served with a side of sweet pickles.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2007)

For Tuna Salad...

Tuna
Boiled Eggs
Onion
Dill Pickle
Celery
Hellmans
S&P



Enjoy!!


----------



## Constance (Oct 2, 2007)

I use the water packed tuna...one can of chunk light, and one can of albacore...along with hard boiled eggs, sweet pickle relish, a squeeze of mustard, and Miracle Whip. We like it on toast or crackers. 

I make another type that we eat hot: Just substitute green sliced olives for the pickle relish in the recipe above, and add chunked Velveeta cheese. I spoon this into a hollowed out French loaf, cover with foil, and heat in the oven until the cheese is melted.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 2, 2007)

Basic recipe--boiled eggs, tuna, mayo, celery.

But here is free  tip for you--use your pastry cutter to chop the eggs. You can have tuna salad quicker than you can tell about it.


----------



## MsAnya (Oct 2, 2007)

sparrowgrass said:


> Basic recipe--boiled eggs, tuna, mayo, celery.
> 
> But here is free  tip for you--use your pastry cutter to chop the eggs. You can have tuna salad quicker than you can tell about it.


 
Great tip! I usually just use a fork and mash the eggs.


----------



## MsAnya (Oct 2, 2007)

Constance said:


> I use the water packed tuna...one can of chunk light, and one can of albacore...along with hard boiled eggs, sweet pickle relish, a squeeze of mustard, and Miracle Whip. We like it on toast or crackers.
> 
> I make another type that we eat hot: Just substitute green sliced olives for the pickle relish in the recipe above, and add chunked Velveeta cheese. I spoon this into a hollowed out French loaf, cover with foil, and heat in the oven until the cheese is melted.


 
I dont even like hot tuna and yet that sounds good.  *LOL*


----------



## suzyQ3 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have but two *absolute* requirements for tuna salad: One, the tuna must be solid white; anything else reminds me of cat food. Two, the binder must be Best Foods mayo (Hellman's if you're east of the Rockies); Miracle Whip tastes odd to me, sort of sweet or something.

I like pickle relish, a dash of dijon, and if I don't feel like chopping, a dash both of celery salt and onion salt. I have added chopped hard-boiled egg and love that also.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 2, 2007)

Now I'm at my home computer, so here's my tuna salad recipe:

*KATIE’S TUNA-PASTA*​ *SALAD*​ (Serves 4)​    4 hard-boiled eggs, sliced
  1½ cups dry small pasta, cooked, drained and rinsed
  2 (6-oz.) cans tuna in water, well drained and flaked
  1 (15-oz.) can sweet peas, drained
  ¼ cup finely chopped shallots
  ¾ cup mayonnaise or salad dressing, your choice
  Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste
  Paprika, for garnish
  Romaine lettuce leaves, washed, dried and crisped

  Combine the tuna, shallots, mayonnaise or salad dressing, and salt and pepper.  Mix well.  Add the pasta and blend to evenly distribute.  Carefully add the peas to make sure they aren’t mashed to paste.  Refrigerate and chill several hours or overnight.

To serve, place several lettuce leaves on each plate, spoon ¼ of the pasta/tuna mixture over them.  Garnish with slices of hard-boiled egg and sprinkle with paprika.  Serve with crusty bread.  *Note:*  If you are pressed for time, boil the eggs and prepare the pasta ahead of time.  Put the pasta in a plastic zipper bag and put it in the refrigerator along with the cans of tuna and peas and the eggs.  Do this the night before you plan to serve the salad and the only thing you will have to do is to drain the cans, chop the shallots and mix everything together.  You won’t have to wait for everything to chill.  The only thing lost by this method is the blending of flavors, which will be somewhat less than if everything was mixed and chilled together.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 2, 2007)

Water packed tuna   
Miracle Whip
onions
dill and sweet pickles
celery
served on toasted white bread

On cold days I'll add cheddar or Swiss cheese and do a tuna melt.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Tuner, onions, mayo, celery, S & P


''ditter''


Michael in FtW said:


> Oil packed tuna, Hellman's Mayo, sweet pickle relish, diced onion (red/yellow/or white), diced apple, chopped pecans, diced hard-boiled eggs, ground black pepper, shaved iceburg lettuce.


that 'does' sound wonderful


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 2, 2007)

I like mine pretty basic, although not as basic as my husband (just tuna & mayo - period).

Oil-packed (always!) tuna, drained (the cats get the oil poured over a dish of their kibble to enjoy  )
Finely chopped celery to taste
Finely chopped sweet onion to taste
salt & freshly ground black pepper to taste
mayo to taste (has to be Hellmann's)
Served by itself in a bowl or on plain white bread or white bread toast, sometimes with lettuce.

Sometimes in the summer when the basil is growing out in the garden, I'll add a little chopped fresh basil as well, but that's about it. And of course I'll also sometimes turn this into an open-faced "Tuna Melt" by putting it on toast slices, covering it with some grated cheddar cheese, & running it under the broiler for a minute or two.


----------



## auntdot (Oct 2, 2007)

We always add curry powder.  Our favorite is Jamaican Green Mountain, which we buy on the web.  Where we got the first bottle I cannot remember. But it is good.

The curry powder really adds a lot to the dish, at least in our opinion.


----------



## elaine l (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I win the boring prize.  I just like mine with tuna and miracle whip.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 2, 2007)

Like this:


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 2, 2007)

Aw, get outta here, Ironchef.  You forgot the squishy white bread.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2007)

I love it IC!! I love it!!!

Plus it looks good!!!!





Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## bullseye (Oct 2, 2007)

I like IC's version!  Mine is more plebeian:  salad greens, leftover grilled tuna, sesame-soy dressing.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, I can't help it. That's the only kind of tuna salad that I'll eat or make. The other stuff tastes like cat food to me, unless it's the imported stuff from Italy.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 2, 2007)

ironchef said:


> The other stuff *tastes like cat food* to me.



And...how much cat food have you eaten, IC?   Hmmmmmm?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine is really simple Solid Albacore Tuna,onions.dill relish.mayo.salt and pepper thats it if I make a so called fancy Tuna Salad I include celery and some boiled egg.I dont care for apples and sweet relish in my tuna salad and I wont order it at a restuarant because it's most likely not my style or or  has been sitting around too long.I think tuna salad is a very personal choice


----------



## ironchef (Oct 3, 2007)

Katie E said:


> And...how much cat food have you eaten, IC? Hmmmmmm?


 
Ok, it SMELLS like cat food.  

I mean, I'll eat it if I'm served it or that's all that there is to eat, but I won't go out my way to make it. I only eat tuna if it's raw or rare.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Oct 3, 2007)

Drained tuna
Mayo
Salad dressing (i like the taste)
Onions -sometimes, when i feel like the taste
Sweetcorn
Cucumber
Served on a bed of crisp lettuce


----------



## hookied_up (Oct 3, 2007)

Depending what I have on hand

Tuna... cant forget thAT
onion 
celery
real mayo
mustard
dill pickle relish 
hard boiled egg whites
vinegar- or lemon juice or lime juice. This is something I was told a lot of resteraunts add to help cut down on the fishy taste. I am suprised I only saw 1 person that added lime juice. I thought it was pretty common practice. If you never had it you really should try it. Maybe I am just not a big fan of the fishy taste, but it make all the difference.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 3, 2007)

ironchef said:


> Ok, it SMELLS like cat food.
> 
> I mean, I'll eat it if I'm served it or that's all that there is to eat, but I won't go out my way to make it. I only eat tuna if it's raw or rare.


That is why I only buy the solid white abacore the regular tuna tastes tinny and fishy


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 3, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Now I'm at my home computer, so here's my tuna salad recipe:
> 
> *KATIE’S TUNA-PASTA*​ *SALAD*​ (Serves 4)​    4 hard-boiled eggs, sliced
> 1½ cups dry small pasta, cooked, drained and rinsed
> ...



Very similar to what I grew up on.... this is summer comfort food for me.

  I don't have any sort of recipe with actual quantities.  I just learned how to make it watching Mom, and nothing was ever measured.  I just add this and that and it comes out right.

For mine I drop the eggs... it's tuna salad, not egg salad , and I usually use chopped red onion instead of shallots.   I use small shell macaroni... although we grew up on it in Minnesota made with Creamettes rings, I can never find them in Colorado.  I also add some chopped celery for crunch, a couple of tablespoons of sweet pickle relish for color, a dash or 2 of ketchup and about a teaspoon of prepared horseradish.  It's always made with Miracle Whip in our family, and it is a main dish, usually served with fresh baked bread.


----------



## *amy* (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know that this qualifies as a tuna 'salad', as I prefer little or no mayo, solid white tuna (in water), slightly flaked, diced red or yellow onion, lemon juice or lemon pepper seasoning - on an Italian (or onion) roll - w lettuce & sliced tomatoes. Sometimes I change it out and add chopped marinated artichoke hearts or sliced black olives.

My fave Italian deli uses one whole can of solid white tuna, sprinkles w oil/vinegar, on a fresh Italian sub roll, shredded lettuce, sliced tomatoes and tops with freshly-grated Parmesan cheese.

My summertime tuna pasta salad - tri color rotini (penne/ziti/shells -- smaller is better, i.e. shells or macaroni), mayo, sliced black olives, peas, diced onions, (sometimes chopped marinated artichoke hearts), and almost any chopped green veggie - i.e. bell peppers etc. or roasted red peppers, black pepper, and grated Parm. You can sub out the tuna for crab, shrimp, salmon or chicken.


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 3, 2007)

Tuna 
Dill Pickles diced
celery chopped
Boiled Egg chopped
Green olives chopped
Sammye's Sumptous Mustard ( a smoky mustard)
Seven Seas "Green Goddess" dressing
Mix together and put on white bread, YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Caine (Oct 3, 2007)

My tuna salad consists of chunk light tuna (sorry Charlie, but solid white tuna has no flavor) packed in water (all my kitties LOVE tuna water!), and enough Kraft Miracle Whip to make it spreadable. No salt or pepper required. The Miracle Whip has quite enough seasoning on it's own, and the tuna is already salty. Then, I will rummage through the fridge and see if I have anything crunchy to add, such as chopped celery, diced bell pepper, sliced green onions, diced carrot, minced jalopy peppers, etc., but I can be perfectly happy just putting the tuna and Miracle whip between two slices of bread or toast and eating it that way.


----------



## Lynan (Oct 3, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Tuna salad for me is only for sandwiches. I use Hellman's mayo, scallions, salt and pepper. Sometimes I add manzanilla or kalamata olives. It then goes onto toasted bread and is served with a side of sweet pickles.


 
Im with Andy here, I eat tuna salad on sandwiches only.  Mayo, chopped scallions, very fine chopped celery, chopped red bell pepper, lots of Italian parsley,  lemon juice and a little zest, a few capers, lots of black pepper and some seasalt. I always use oil packed tuna, find the water packed far too dry even with mayo slathered through it! Could just be our brands tho.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 3, 2007)

You're not alone Lynan.  I can't stand water-packed tuna - regardless of the brand.  In my opinon, it's impossible to doctor it up to where it doesn't have the texture of straw.  Give me vegetable-oil packed, or best of all, good-quality Italian olive-oil packed - but of course the pricey Italian-packed is never used for plain old mayo tuna salad - lol!!!


----------



## Rock LaRue (Oct 3, 2007)

16 oz. tuna - in sunflower oil - drained
6 oz. summer sausage - diced
2 tbsp. real mayonnaise
1 tsp. salt
2 tbsp. slivered almonds
1 tsp. dijon mustard
3 tbsp. pickled capers
1 pkg. shrimp-flavor Ramen noodle soup w/flavor packet
5 tbsp. honey
1 cup seedless grapes

Combine all ingredients into casserole dish.  Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.  Serve warm.


----------



## licia (Oct 3, 2007)

I use water packed tuna, add chopped red onion, chopped apple, celery and enough mayo to moisten.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 14, 2007)

This topic has my mouth watering for a tuna fish sandwich for lunch today.  I usually have mine on whole wheat or sourdough bread.

tuna
mayo
dill pickle relish
green or red onion
celery
dill
parsley
black pepper


----------



## Koral280 (Oct 16, 2007)

My preferred method:
Tuna well drained, Best Foods Mayo (which I can't get on the East coast and Hellman's just isn't the same), chopped black olives, red onions, chopped saurkraut, chopped dill pickles, finely diced apple, chopped banana peppers, pepper (I find that there's enough flavor and no need for salt) all served up on grilled sourdough with some Edam cheese.  YUM!!!!  Now I'm hungry!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 7, 2008)

tuna, mayo, pickle relish, celery, white pepper.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 7, 2008)

MsAnya said:


> I made tuna salad for dinner and got to wondering how others make theirs. Something so simple can have a lot of varieties in how it's made. Example being *I have a friend that always puts chopped apple in hers.*
> 
> Mine is tuna (always water packed), boiled eggs, dill relish (must be dill or DH gets grouchy), onions, and mayonnaise (not salad dressing).
> 
> What about y'all?


 
Since I'm a tuna lover, another take on tuna salad I like is a tuna waldorf salad. I don't follow a recipe, but go by feel/eye - Add chopped apple, raisins or dates, chopped walnuts, mayo, a pinch of cinnamin, a splash of lemon juice, & diced celery or green onions/scallions. Mix it all up & place on a bed of greens and surround with grapes. Another way I like tuna salad is served stuffed in a tomato. Recently posted a recipe for *Monster Muenster Tuna Melt. Mix chopped artichoke hearts into the tuna mix. Very tasty. Lemon Pepper seasoning adds a little zing to the same old same old.

*http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/monster-muenster-tuna-melt-tnt-42765.html


----------



## licia (Feb 7, 2008)

I use white tuna packed in water, chopped apples, onions, celery and sometimes pecans, but usually not.  Add just enough mayo and lemon juice to mix well.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 8, 2008)

Quick and ez....

1 can tuna (your choice..water, oil, etc)
chopped red onion
a few good shakes of Badia's "Complete Seasoning"
mayo


----------



## babetoo (Feb 8, 2008)

*tuna*



LadyCook61 said:


> tuna, mayo, pickle relish, celery, white pepper.


 
pretty much what i do ladycook, somes i grate a hard boiled egg in it or some chives. oil packed for me. they all sound good though

bab3

ps  i like the bread toasted


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 17, 2008)

Reading some responses, I'm a little confused.  Is this a thread for tuna salad sandwiches or a tuna salad?
There's a fast food joint that my DD's taken me to. Their tuna is served on ww bread and the inside mixture contains walnuts/craisins/green apple/tuna/celery/onion/s&p. Gad it's good and when my diet is screaming at me to get back on track, a half of one of these is a true winner.


----------



## woodman (Feb 19, 2008)

elaine l said:


> I guess I win the boring prize.  I just like mine with tuna and miracle whip.



Not really.

I do the same thing; except I sprinkle a bit of sugar on the tuna, then mix in a bit of chopped sweet pickles.

...stir, stir, stir, add bread and "viola", a tuna salad sandwich.



And just in case anyone is wondering, yes, I do know what a viola is.


----------



## Eriu (Feb 25, 2008)

tuna
Hellman's mayo
sliced green olives
chopped onions if kids are not eating


sometimes I substitute softened cream cheese for the mayo and eat it on crackers


----------



## Zereh (Feb 26, 2008)

I like it super simple: good oil-packed tuna, dash of mayo, S&P. 

Egg salad the same thing ~ eggs, dash of mayo, S&P.


Z


----------



## Rock LaRue (Mar 6, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> Quick and ez....
> 
> 1 can tuna (your choice..water, oil, etc)
> chopped red onion
> ...


Badia?  No thanks.  That stuff is basically just flavored MSG.


----------



## loisdotcom (Apr 28, 2008)

1 can chunk light tuna packed in water, drained... but still moist
chopped celery
finely chopped green bell pepper
finely minced celery leaf
finely minced fresh culantro (not cilantro... which is a different herb)
ground black pepper
Hellman's mayo
small amount of milk to moisten (about 1 teaspoon)

Mix ingredents. Chill and serve with lettuce when making a sandwich on bread, toast or rolls. Is also good served on crackers as a snack.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 28, 2008)

rock, msg isn't poison. in fact, less than 10% of the population has any kind of aversion to it, contrary to their own beliefs (if that's possible). or in other words, it makes stuff taste better to a whole lotta folks, much like salt.

for my tuna, i like to get the best quality canned tuna that i can find, then add minced celery, diced onion, and just enough mayo for a binder. the mayo shouldnt be so much as to change the overall color of the tuna salad from beige to white.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been buying the packets of flavored tuna,
Lemon pepper or Garlic Herb...
then a little mayo, onion, green or red pepper, celery, shredded carrot. 

Has to be ice cold and on bread. Can't do a tuna melt.


----------



## luvs (Apr 28, 2008)

mayo, english cuke, salt, pepper.


----------



## mozart (Apr 28, 2008)

Water packed, drained Tuna
Chopped bread and butter pickles(for most of my life, my mothers famous)
1-2 teaspoons of the pickle juice
Miracle Whip
Mix together and serve on white or wheat toast with American cheese and a very thin slice of sweet onion.


----------



## Spicy Meataball (Apr 28, 2008)

Tuna
low fat mayo
s +p
Wasabi powder


----------



## Clienta (Apr 28, 2008)

I use only fresh tuna for my tuna fish salad.  I bake fresh tuna with lime & celery salt, let it cool & flake it.  Then I add chopped celery, chopped red onion, toasted almonds, chopped Granny Smith apples & Hellman's real mayo.  Once I started making tuna with fresh tuna, I can't eat the canned kind.  But I do buy the canned for my pets, they love it.


----------



## Calya (Apr 30, 2008)

Tuna, mayo,Fast Food & Drinks: Garlic Chili Oil for some spice, chopped green onion and cilantro.


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 30, 2008)

Tuna, onions(preferably green onion), miracle whip, celery,  relish, a little Emerils original spice mix, sea salt.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 30, 2008)

this thread is great because it shows how versitile tuna salad can be.

I have 2 different simple ways that I usually make it... 

The classic mayo based with chopped celery and I usually add dill which is something from my dad

the other way is with olive oil and a touch of vinegar garlic basil oregano and some chopped pepper. 

I also make tuna-pasta salad failry often in the sumer to take to work for lunch. For this I dont have any set way just play around with whatever is on hand


----------



## BrazenAmateur (May 5, 2008)

^^
I'm with that guy.

I like to just do tuna, olive oil, little vinegar, chopped fresh whatever herbs I have, S&P, maybe a few capers, squeeze of lemon.

Throw that in some flatbread with some salty-sweet (shoyu/sugar) julienned veggies (carrot, celery, cucumber) and enjoy.  Mmm Mmm Mmm.


----------



## Caslon (May 6, 2008)

And don't eat canned tuna more than 3 times a week... constantly.
Mercury. (so I've heard).

I avoid BumbleBee brand canned tunafish.  Something about that company.
My gut worked overtime digesting that brand.  Maybe a one time fluke.

Chopped celery of course.  I go lightly on adding chopped green onions, that taste shows up quickly.
Same with a few dices of green bell pepper.

Yes, a very little olive oil if you use water based tuna. Too much and you taste the olive oil.

I like slicing in a hardboiled egg, makes it a meal, otherwise it's too light for a meal.

Alfalfa sprouts and thinly sliced tomato, lettuce added to the sandwhich.   
I put the finished sandwhich  in a toaster oven and lightly toast.

Bread and butter chips on the side,  potato chips.


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 6, 2008)

Well, it depends if I want a cold tuna sandwich or a hot one.  For cold, I go through my veggie bin and see what I have.  I like a lot of crunch in my sandwich.  Dill pickles run through the fp to make relish, grated carrots, green onions chopped fine, celery, radishes chopped, chopped water chestnuts, Miracle Whip, s&p,  a bed of lettuce on my whole grain bread and a deli slice of Swiss cheese on top, always open-faced.

Now for hot tuna bunsteads, tuna, hb eggs, dill pickle relish, finely chopped green onions, celery, grated sharp cheddar cheese, Miracle Whip, s&p.  Put this in a good bun, wrap it in foil and put it in a 350 oven for 30 minutes until it's hot and the cheese is melted.

As for tuna, I prefer water packed but not Albacore.  It's too dry and dense for a good, juicy tuna sandwich in my humble opinion.


----------

